

Super Ad Bowl: 2 decades of ads on a timeline - jyothi
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2008/01/30/business/20080131_SUPERBOWLADS_GRAPHIC.html

======
sam_in_nyc
I don't see any other super bowl thread, so I'll add this here:

Did anyone else notice that this year's ads were pretty violent? It was
cartoonish. Off the top of my head, I recall someone getting thrown out of an
office window, someone getting hit by a bus, cars getting destroyed, snack
machines getting destroyed, snow globe tossed at crotch, and a skier falling
to his presumed death... and I only watched the first half.

~~~
jyothi
I did not watch it either. But read this in the morning
<http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/02/business/media/02adco.html>

Goes with what you describe.

------
jyothi
Very impressive. These are ads that ran during super bowl.Interesting facts:

\- Humor has been the winning ingredient. However celebrity involvement has
considerably raised over years.

\- Beverages have always had a lot of ads.

\- Check out the ads in 2000 - the year of tech/financial ads. 17 companies
had their coming-out launches during super bowl. Traffic soared.

\- check out the tech ads of 1984 - 85. Apple the creative king, out shadowed
IBM ads then.

